# air-layering nepenthes?



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i have seen very limited success with thi method. But I have found cuttings root really easily in AAA NZ spag, as long as you cut the vine with a sharp razor and keep the moss wetter than usual while they root. I have almost 100 percent success with cuttingsthis way. Use of dilute rooting hormone helps, but isnt necessary


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a few clones already sitting (might be their 2nd week), that i took in the same manner as above, but used a rooting gel on the original cut. Of course, after doing so, I then read that most people don't have success with this method, and lose most of the clones to stem rot


Out of curiosity, what varieties have you propagated through regular cloning, and what kind of conditions were the clones rooted in( humidity, temps, etc)?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

alata, sanguinea, spectabilis, maxima, & ventrata
In pots of spag, on the hmidity trays with the orchids. NOT under a dome


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

***Double***


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

did you clip the leaves back at all? 


PS thanks for answering my questions, as well


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I have a few clones already sitting (might be their 2nd week), that i took in the same manner as above, but used a rooting gel on the original cut. Of course, after doing so, I then read that most people don't have success with this method, and lose most of the clones to stem rot
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what varieties have you propagated through regular cloning, and what kind of conditions were the clones rooted in( humidity, temps, etc)?


Is this a nutrient rich agar gel or something else? I'm curious because I've wanted to try propagating cuttings in agar.

Jason is your big sanguinea a cutting you propagated because if so bravo sir.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

It's basically the same as rooting powder, but just in gel form. Though I've seen people root things in a pectin mixture, which is pretty cool


See it Work

the stuff is supposedly easy to DIY, so no reason to buy the actual product


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh wow that's interesting. I wonder if that was a by product of the experiments growing plants in orbit. I seem to recall reading about plant roots suspended in gel. I hadn't considered pectin as a substitute for agar, very cool. Thanks for sharing this. You mentioned your cuttings were in such a gel for two weeks, have you noticed rot or anything like it thus far?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> Oh wow that's interesting. I wonder if that was a by product of the experiments growing plants in orbit. I seem to recall reading about plant roots suspended in gel. I hadn't considered pectin as a substitute for agar, very cool. Thanks for sharing this. You mentioned your cuttings were in such a gel for two weeks, have you noticed rot or anything like it thus far?


No, I dipped the cutting into a conventional rooting gel, prior to potting them in Spag. Conventional rooting gel is basically the same as the powder type rooting hormones, except it's processed into a gel

Rooting Gels, Rooting Powders, Hormones and Agents at Home Harvest Garden Supply


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> No, I dipped the cutting into a conventional rooting gel, prior to potting them in Spag. Conventional rooting gel is basically the same as the powder type rooting hormones, except it's processed into a gel
> 
> Rooting Gels, Rooting Powders, Hormones and Agents at Home Harvest Garden Supply


Yeah I understand that. Are they rotting, rooting, or neither?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

well, the cutting hasn't fully wilted, and still looks healthy. other than that, it's hard to tell. Also, from my understaning, they tend to take awhile to actually root.

But I thinking of water once weekly with a diluted peroxide, to hopefully help with any rot issues


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, so I cut the cutting so there are 4 nodes, and cut the leaves off the lower two and pot so they are buried in the spag. I find that the most important thing is a SHARP CLEAN razor, and keeping the cut tips wet so as not to allow air bubbles up inside the xylem of the newly cut stems.

Rooting gel is just another way of marketing product, its a lot easier than diluting your own solutions, and does have a tendancy to stick to the cut end, which is nice. I will always prefer a concentrated liquid I can dilute to my liking whether I am working with tender perrenials or woody shrubs


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Rooting gel is just another way of marketing product, its a lot easier than diluting your own solutions, and does have a tendancy to stick to the cut end, which is nice. I will always prefer a concentrated liquid I can dilute to my liking whether I am working with tender perrenials or woody shrubs



out of curiosity, do you just use a commercially produced product, like KLN, or is it something produced in a specialty lab?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I use commercially available product sometimes, bu I usually use a specialty product my old soil scientist boss gets made to his specifications because I can get it for free and its the bomb.

I really dont think that there is anything wrong with most of the commercially available stuff though


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I've used Schultz for years and it's never disappointing.


----------

